
Get Superhuman Abilities with Biohacking - alex_hirner
https://humanizing.tech/get-superhuman-abilities-with-biohacking-5a453a4508f5
======
anotheryou
I'm still very amazed on how few useful things I could find that lend
themselfes to sense substitution.

It is really easy to map a compass to a vibrating belt (someone did it) and
learn to feel it instinctively.

But for useful things: Either the sensor is too big (like radar, might be
changing right now), or the bandwidth to high (most camera things) to sense
through the skin or ears (you don't want to occupy a whole eye), or it's just
not useful (e.g. infrared thermometer to vibration for remote temperature
sensing).

Our body is made for this world, it's pretty good at sensing it.

~~~
rm445
There are things we just don't sense. Obviously they weren't significant in
our evolutionary history but they could be of use to us in the modern age, or
to our successors. As you mention, giving up existing sensors doesn't make
much sense so it would have to be extra sensors.

An electromagnetic sense could be so much richer than a compass direction.
Wonderful to sense the actions of machines and electrical systems around us,
and have a boost to navigation. Furthermore ideally I think we'd need to
upgrade our internal systems to have a better intuitive understanding of
frequency-domain phenomena at high (megahertz) frequencies.

Ionising radiation is scary partly because you just can't sense it. Internal
scintillation crystals + additional optical tissue based on our current design
= a whole new sense. Obviously with a little redundancy and care of placement
you could get alpha, beta, gamma and an energy spectrum. Useful for
spacefarers, perhaps.

Interfaces to technological devices would be nice to have. Perhaps you
wouldn't call it a sense but in a way it's so much more. Wouldn't want to be
stuck with an obsolete protocol in my brain implant chip, though - the format
wars would be _intense_.

~~~
anotheryou
A friend of mine has a magnet in one of his fingertips, he can feel vibration
in the electric field. (he can tell whether a hard drive is running by
hovering withhis finger over it). There are special nerves for vibration.

The brain interface is more distant in the future and more scary. I prefer
going through a normal sense for simple values. You can ignore, rationalize
and somewhat isolate a sensation, but not a thought.

------
bgrohman
The "Where This Is Headed" section sounds mostly like science fiction to me.
But, hey, if someone does figure out how to give people the ability to
photosynthesize from sunlight, sign me up ;)

~~~
ouid
I recommend just eating.

